# Java Fern and Anubias Nana



## juelz (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello,

I just picked up a Java Fern and 2 Anubias Nana at lfs. I am hearing all sorts of mixed opinions about whether to tie to driftwood, bury roots in gravel, bury roots and rhizome in gravel.

Can someone clarify for me, what is the correct way of doing this? I would rather not tie it to anything I think it looks better buried but do I bury the rhizome and roots or not?

Thanks,


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Do not bury the rhizome. Covering the roots is fine.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree with ladayen..........never ever bury the rhizome..the roots yes...rhizome no...if you bury the rhizome it will be just fine for awhile...but eventually (within a couple of months) it will rot and kill the plant...attach it to a piece of driftwood or a rock with some black cotton sewing thread..by the time the thread rots away the roots will have attached themselves......


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

You can also use rubber bands to tie down the Rhizome. I have two Anubias Nana that have attached themselves via elastic bands, and my Java Ferns are somewhat new. I just think elastic bands are easier to work with. Now if you're talking Java Moss (another great low light plant) it also can be tied down to rocks or driftwood, however thread ot fishing line is what you should use. I tried rubber bands and it was choking the moss.


----------

